

Is the lady turning clockwise or anti-clockwise? - BaptisteGreve
http://brainup-app.com/facts/what-way-is-the-lady-turning.html

======
BaptisteGreve
\- If you see this lady turning clockwise you are using your right brain.

\- If you see her turning anti-clockwise, you are using your left brain.

~~~
Arnt
And what if your reaction is that there's something wrong?

I can't tell what it is, but my eyes say that that's neither a real clockwise
nor a real counterclockwise rotation.

